# Headed to Galveston



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Anybody want to meet up?? going to the west end and will be there in about and hour


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Headed that way..
kv 832-435-146seven
somewhere between 10 mile and the pass


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Give us a report might hit that area tomorrow


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Will be that way in the morning. Probably Jamaica Beach


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Will be on the west end tomorrow morning as well. Think I may head to the water tower, Hershey beach if I'm running late.

Black Chevy PU ext cab.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

I'll be on the east end in the morning


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Wish i had seen that earlier. Went this morning and caught 6 before the storm ran us off. Was down past water tower on bay side. Beach front already was laying down around 9 this morning. It ought to be great in the morning...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*update on surf*

I got in the water around 4:30 and fished till 7pm at access rd 34. Water was a bit offcolor when I got there but did clear. The wind was variable and mainly from the east. Had some good rollers but fishable on second bar as long as you were watching for the coming swells. 
Did not get a bite..threw tops...plastics..tops...plastics and ended throwing tops.. All I saw was a few spaniards going airborn. 
Lot of large mullet but not a bite, o well. Try it again
Some guy got there and yakked a bait out and caught a 40 inch red.
Side note.. Look of birds before you cast there were a lot of skooners or what ever there called crusing just off the surface. Hauling butt and was lucky not to snag one..lol also pelicans doing the same thing.
I did notice a few large flocks of seagulls as I was driving down the wall around 75th street and another around 85th street.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*pics*

I blame it on the east wind, it was a little sporty.


----------

